# Kann Ordner nicht löschen ?



## Carndret (12. September 2002)

Ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass ich kopierte Ordner (ich glaube jedenfalls das es nur dann passiert) nicht mehr löschen kann. Es kommt einfach nur die Meldung: *"Auf C:\... kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Zugriff verweigert."* . Ein Ordner davon ist z.B. dirkt auf C:\ und heißt _System Volume Information_. 
Aber ich habe kürzlich einen Ordner vom Desktop in einen anderen Ordner kopiert, sehe die Dateien darin, kann sie aber nicht öffnen ... wieder: *"Zugriff verweigert."*.
Ich weiß nicht warum das so plötzlich kommt, ich hoffe jemand kann helfen  .


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. September 2002)

Na, das klingt nach WIN XP.
Das der System Volume Information-Odner keinen Zugriff erlaubt ist schon ok. Das ist nämlich ein Auto-Backup-Ordner. Ist übrigens ganz nett, wenn man einen Virus hatte und der von Windoof 'gesichert' wurde. Man löscht den Virus aber in diesem Ordner gibt es noch eine Kopie davon  

Hast Du vielleicht mit Deinem Rechtesystem gespielt? Oder gar irgendwelche bescheuerte Software dafür installiert? 

Du mußt nur als Administrator (wird immer angelegt) deinem Benutzer (den man bei der Installation anlegen mußte) wieder Zugriff auf die Ordner geben. Da scheint etwas verwurschtelt zu sein


----------



## SchweitzerOnline (16. September 2002)

Tip Benutze den Win oder SPeed Comander damit gehts


----------



## MoMo (21. September 2002)

Und wenn's eine Fat-Partition ist, einfach mal dos benutzen:

delete C:\ordner


----------



## Carndret (21. September 2002)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mal irgendwas mit den Benutzerrechten rumprobiert habe. Es passiert ja nur wenn ich einen Ordner z.B vom Desktop in ein anderen Programmordner kopiere.
Zu den Commander: Wäre zwar schön wenn ich die Ordner löschen kann aber ich will eigentlich erst gar nicht dass so estwas passiert, deshalb bringt mir das nicht all zu viel.

@MoMo: Habe die Festplatte mit NTFS formatiert ...


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SchweitzerOnline _
> *Tip Benutze den Win oder SPeed Comander damit gehts *



Das geht nicht, es sei denn das Programm wird mit "root-Rechten" also als Admistrator-Rechten gestartet. XP hat ein Rechtesystem (gibt es in der Form es erst seit Win2000)und XP ist es durch den versteckten Ordner "System Volume Information" auf jeden Fall, weil es den vorher nicht gab.

Solange das Programm als Normaler User oder gar als Gast gestartet wird und nicht als Administrator, wird XP diese Funktionen nicht zulassen.

Und da Du nach dem kopieren Probleme mit dem löschen hast gibt es natürlich auch Probleme mit dem Rechtesystem, das nicht mehr so ist, wie es sich gehört -=> daraus folgt: Wenn nicht Du das Rechtesystem verwurschtelt hast, dann war es wohl ein Programm 

Starte mal die XP-Hilfe und such nach folgendem:

"_Festlegen, Anzeigen, Ändern und Entfernen von Datei- und Ordnerberechtigungen_"

Wie gesagt, so etwas ändern darf man sonst nur als Administrator, sofern man dem normalen Benutzer nicht alle Recht zugewiesen hat (man legt bei der XP Installation zwei Benutzer an => den Administrator und den normalen Benutzer. Der Benutzer wird beim normalen Bootvorgang angezeigt, der Admin NICHT. Startet man ABGESICHERT, kann man auch den Admin einloggen und die Recht wiederherstellen.

Alles was man wissen muß steht in der XP-Hilfe.


Greetz,

Neuro


----------



## Carndret (23. September 2002)

Soweit ich weiß, habe ich bei der Installation nur einen Benutzer erstellt. Vielleicht ist das bei Win 2000 oder XP Pro anders, aber bei meiner Win XP Home Edition gab's da nichts weiter.
Ich habe nur den einen Benutzer auf dem PC erstellt der meiner Meinung nach alle Rechte hat; denn beim Gast-Konto kann ich ja weder ins Internet, noch etwas installieren.


----------



## galdasc (23. September 2002)

"_XP ist es durch den versteckten Ordner "System Volume Information" auf jeden Fall, weil es den vorher nicht gab._"

hm...mein Win2k besitzt den Ordner aber auch...


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. September 2002)

@galdasc:

Sorry, hab mich vertippt. Es gibt auch erst seit win2k die Benutzerrechte in der Form, wie es sie auch in XP gibt.

@carndret:

Ich würde mal wie gesagt die Benutzerrechte überprüfen. Da stimmt etwas nicht, soviel ist klar =)

Beim mir hatte z. B. mal PCMaclan neue Benutzerrechte angelegt, und als ich das Programm deinstalliert habe, konnte ich die Orner nicht löschen. Ein bissl die Benutzer eingestellt und schon lief alles.

Wenn nichts anderes klappt, einfach neu draufmachen


----------



## Carndret (24. September 2002)

Obwohl ich kein Programm drauf hatte, werde ich mal schauen was sich da bei den Benutzerrechten geändert hat. Aber formatieren tue ich gaaanz sicher nicht, ... habe ich nämlich gerade gemacht ... und danach kam das ganze erst


----------

